# Top 5 Reasons the Golden Retriever is the Perfect Family Pet



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

The golden retriever can make great family pets, and for excellent reasons. If you are a parent and your 6 year old has been pestering you for a pet dog for the longest time, chances are that at some point you are probably going to give in and make the decision to bring a pet into your home. When looking for the perfect dog breed, odds are the golden has hit the top of your list several times.

1. Super Friendly Love Bugs: Goldens are really affectionate and gentle dogs. They absolute love being around people and almost never get too far away from their family.

They display genuine friendliness and an eagerness to please
These dogs happen to be truly good with kids, a factor that is very useful for families
Their loving care and helping nature will be at your disposal around the house and with your children.
If you choose a Golden Retriever, they are going to be a delight to have around, and your kids are bound to have whale of a time with their new companion whether it is on weekends, holidays or any other spare time.

2. Love to Learn New Tricks: Training a household pet can be pretty time consuming and difficult at times, often stretching on for several days. But with a Golden, training them is considered a breeze. They are -

Receptive
Intelligent
Quick learners
Remarkably eager to please
They are so easy to train that it will make your task in the initial weeks that much simpler.

3. Are not picky about where they live: Apartments, farms, large homes are all suitable for a golden as long as they get plenty of exercise on a daily basis. They will adapt easily and surprisingly quickly to their new home.

4. Golden and Beautiful: No discussion on the Golden is complete without talking about their luscious outer coat. But did you know that they actually have a double coat beneath the outer golden layer?

They have a gorgeous golden hued outer layer that looks simply beautiful.
hey also have an inner coat that is quite dense and keeps them warm
But it is of course the outer golden coat that is most talked about and one can go on waxing eloquent about this beautiful coat gifted to the Golden by Nature.

5. Will not pick fights with your other pets: If you have other pets in your home, then you don‘t have to worry because a Golden is an adjusting dog and will easily accept the presence of other animals in your home. They go by the principle of live and let live and will blend into their new home in no time at all.

As the saying goes, the proof of the pudding is in the eating, and you will start noticing these 5 wonderful traits in your pet very soon after you bring home a Golden.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm. While I certainly think goldens are the best, I think it's a disservice to future owners (and the breed) to portray them as naturally perfect dogs. Wonderful goldens are wonderful because of careful, dedicated breeders and owners that put in countless hours of training.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm a little concerned with your website frankly--you are brokering puppies on it, right?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am also concerned about your website. I see links to breeders that offer lifetime guarantees . . . sounds and looks a little too much like an informercial. Links to specific puppies? What reputable breeder would allow that? Moreover, who are these supposed quality breeders?? 

Some generalizations about Goldens that seem a little too general. Such as weight of 60 to 75 pounds. Many Golden Retrievers exceed 75 pounds, for example. I know mine does. What about the difficulties of raising and taking care of a young GR puppy?

Further, I suspect many members of this site would also be suspicious of the commercial nature of your site, possibly the moderators should take a look at it. It is certainly much more than an "informational site."


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is the prohibition in forum rules for the advertising in your signature block:



> *4. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are not to engage in spamming or any advertising without permission. – Unsolicited advertising which will also include links to sales oriented websites. This applies not only to the body of a posting but also to signatures, titles, PMs, emails through the website, etc. No advertising for any kind of breeding or stud services will be allowed as well. Announcements of new litters of puppies by forum members and accompanying pictures are considered the sharing of joyfulness… except when it’s taken to the point of becoming excessive and overwhelming with the obvious intention of ‘trolling’ for puppy buyers. The two points to be emphasized with this rule are the unsolicited nature of the advertisements and that it is done without prior permission. *


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks to Dallas Gold for pointing out the blatant violation of the forum's rules.


----------



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe all the hostility for sharing an article I thought this community would appreciate. As for the comments on the website I'm not sure what you all are talking about. It is purely an informational site (there are some ads served by google just like on this forum) and the only link to find a puppy is a link to the golden retriever club which was recommended by this forum.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/112921-new-member-introduction.html


----------



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> This is the prohibition in forum rules for the advertising in your signature block:


I had my signature and site approved when I joined by "Rob's GRs"


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

GoldenBarks said:


> As for the comments on the website I'm not sure what you all are talking about. It is purely an informational site (there are some ads served by google just like on this forum) and the only link to find a puppy is a link to the golden retriever club which was recommended by this forum.


As I stated above, there are links on your site that offer specific Golden puppies for sale, some for over $3000.00, that include pictures, but do not identify the specific breeder. I clicked these links through your site. 

At the level of membership I have here, I do not see ads.

I would, however, enjoy seeing pictures of your Golden Retriever.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Which is why I love Goldens so much!


----------



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> As I stated above, there are links on your site that offer specific Golden puppies for sale, some for over $3000.00, that include pictures, but do not identify the specific breeder. I clicked these links through your site.
> 
> At the level of membership I have here, I do not see ads.
> 
> I would, however, enjoy seeing pictures of your Golden Retriever.


Send me the link you are talking about. I have nowhere on my site selling puppies.

My Golden Pictures are here: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/112975-english-cream-golden-lex.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/113994-lex.html


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenBarks said:


> I had my signature and site approved when I joined by "Rob's GRs"


I see the reference to your website is gone now from your signature block. I also see where you changed the link from the puppies available as Max's Dad mentioned to the GRCA as well. 

One more question about the photos on your website. Where did you obtain them? A few of them are very familiar to me and look like they were lifted off of calendars published by Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas in previous years. I think I've seen a couple here on the forum as well posted by other members. If so, please be aware that those photos belong to individuals and are their copyrighted photos. You probably don't want to face an copyright claim if you don't have permission to use them specifically on your website.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Personally, Goldenbarks, I would like to see something added in like "five good reasons why a golden retriever might not be right for you" You paint a "rose tinted" one sided picture and for some families the reality of having a golden retriever maybe far from the idealistic picture you project. There are more than a few who post on this site who are somewhat "gobsmacked" when they realise what they have let into their homes and the hard work and committment in front of them can be somewhat daunting to the unaware and those without much experience of owning a large, active breed (or indeed owning any dog).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My Golden isn't normal I guess, if another animal is pestering him he will definitely try to put it in its place by snarling/snapping. Actually, all my dogs do that... I just figured it was a dog thing ??? 

Also, the Golden as a puppy absolutely destroyed our living room (made the mistake of not crating him). He chewed EVERYTHING including the walls! 

He's an awesome dog now but it took him to be about 3 years old before he settled down.


----------



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

*On the website puppy links:* There are some Google ads on my site. I cannot control these as they are served by Google. I do not recommend anywhere to buy puppies on my site and only have a link to the Golden Retriever Club

*On the site content and Images:* I present golden retrievers in a positive light because most people that visit my site are looking for information on the breed and if you have already decided to purchase a puppy then I believe a golden is the way to go. I also have articles about training, socializing, feeding, and exercising your pet which is the key to any well rounded dog regardless of breed.

*On my signature/website:* I discussed sharing my website in my signature block when joining the forum in April and had it approved by an administrator. Since joining I have made several posts, replied to post, and shared images. I'm hear to be a part of the community, my website just has lots of articles I thought this community would enjoy. For the record my website makes $0, doesn't not sell anything, and I run it at a loss to help people looking for information.


Now that all that is out of the way I'll respond to the actual discussion about the article which is why I posted it.


----------



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

Ninde'Gold said:


> My Golden isn't normal I guess, if another animal is pestering him he will definitely try to put it in its place by snarling/snapping. Actually, all my dogs do that... I just figured it was a dog thing ???
> 
> Also, the Golden as a puppy absolutely destroyed our living room (made the mistake of not crating him). He chewed EVERYTHING including the walls!
> 
> He's an awesome dog now but it took him to be about 3 years old before he settled down.


Most golden retrievers have a very calm temper and do not snap and snarl. That being said a dog's behavior is based on how you raise it. Puppies should be socialized at a young age and introduced to other animals often. 

For the destroying of the home. Around 1 year old goldens can go through a destructive phase but most often this issues are related to separation anxiety. I have an article with advice: Puppy Separation Anxiety Means Your Puppy is Trying to Say Something

Brad


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Issues with the website aside, I'll concentrate on the original post. I completely agree - Golden retrievers are wonderful for many many reasons, including the ones your posted. Goldens are wonderful dogs and I can understand your enthusiasm!

I don't mean this as a criticism at all, but perhaps you might include information on your site about how to train a Golden to achieve their full potential and to show all of these characteristics? I think it would be great for potential Golden owners to read in addition to that article and would be very informative! I think that people definitely need to know all of that great stuff about Goldens, but also that there is a lot of training that goes into it!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That article is pure fluff. Agree that goldens do make great family pets but only after countless hours of training, socializing, $investment, etc.
You make it sound like they are born with a wonderful, mild tempered personality. That's the furthest thing from the truth.
Generalizations in articles just show lack of research.
Blanket statements the same lack of research and pure laziness.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

For the record, when I clicked on your link to Find a Puppy on the upper right hand corner of your webpage last night, before I posted my first comment, you did in fact link to puppies for sale, at excessive pricing. That is WHY I posted my objections. You changed that link AFTER I posted on this thread and AFTER I alerted the Moderators to your rules violation. Max's Dad saw exactly what I saw and posted about it as well. If you are saying it's Google Ads, then perhaps the Moderators will want you to not discuss your website on this forum since we are about responsible breeding and puppy purchasing, and do not wish to support puppy brokers. I know that the Administrators here were successful in getting those types of ads off this forum when members alerted them to it. Maybe you should do the same for your website.

Breeders, would you mind reading and commenting on the English Creme Section of the OP's website?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GoldenBarks said:


> For the record my website makes $0, doesn't not sell anything, and I run it at a loss to help people looking for information.


Where does the ad revenue for the Google ads go?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Your page on English Goldens is completely plagiarized from incorrect information about supposed health advantages. The text, almost entirely, can be found all around the internet on the websites of people who claim totally unproven health advantages for their dogs.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

GoldenBarks said:


> I present golden retrievers in a positive light because most people that visit my site are looking for information on the breed and if you have already decided to purchase a puppy then I believe a golden is the way to go. I also have articles about training, socializing, feeding, and exercising your pet which is the key to any well rounded dog regardless of breed.


I would contend that those people who have decided to purchase a pup need to hear the good AND the bad about a breed before deciding. If you only hear the good parts and see pretty dogs, you are in for a surprise when reality sets in. 

I also would like to see you mention that it's very possible that a poorly bred dog will NOT show the traits that you are attributing to all goldens.

There are a very small minority of dogs that are "born good" just as there are a small minority of dogs that are "born bad" (simply meaning that there are some dogs that are good despite a bad upbringing/training and there are some dogs that are bad in spite of a good upbringing/training/experienced owner). Most good dogs become good dogs after years of training. It's not fair to a puppy or a new owner to make the statement that:



GoldenBarks said:


> Goldens are really affectionate and gentle dogs. They absolute love being around people and almost never get too far away from their family.
> They display genuine friendliness and an eagerness to please
> These dogs happen to be truly good with kids, a factor that is very useful for families
> Their loving care and helping nature will be at your disposal around the house and with your children.
> If you choose a Golden Retriever, they are going to be a delight to have around, and your kids are bound to have whale of a time with their new companion whether it is on weekends, holidays or any other spare time.


Read the puppy forum for a few minutes and you will read many posts about rambuntious pups and a lot of not so gentle behavior. Sure most goldens grow out of that behavior with training, but some one with a small child should realize that the dog doesn't just come gentle. 



GoldenBarks said:


> Training a household pet can be pretty time consuming and difficult at times, often stretching on for several days. But with a Golden, training them is considered a breeze.


Stretching on for several days?!? Try months, years, A LIFETIME. Yes, we all know Goldens are trainable, but they are still dogs, not robots. It takes a lot of work and a lot of time to make the into the well behaved companions we treasure.



GoldenBarks said:


> If you have other pets in your home, then you don‘t have to worry because a Golden is an adjusting dog and will easily accept the presence of other animals in your home. They go by the principle of live and let live and will blend into their new home in no time at all.


Ask my cats what they think about my dogs (especially the younger dogs). My dogs would never intentionly hurt the cats, but they do enjoy the occassional chase and tree. Lets just say there is no love lost there.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There a ton of hit counting clickthrough links too. I find it very hard to believe that you're not trying to make some money here. Maybe it's currently operating at a loss (and it probably is, as its ad revenues are estimated at about $1.24/day), but you're clearly promoting all kinds of irresponsible and/or plagiarized information (like your info on "Cream" Goldens as well as your info on breeding dogs) in order to increase your search rankings and your ad value.

The next step is to cross promote the site on social networks like Facebook, forums, and Twitter in order to increase traffic and clickthroughs. 

So you set the site up in March, wrote and copied information to fill it up, used Google image search for the pictures, filled every corner with ads, made a bunch of "informational" links that actually click through to ad counters, and now you're trying to up the ad revenue.

Sorry man, but there are too many ulterior financial motives for me to really believe that you're just trying to share info about the breed. If that were your goal, things would look pretty different on that site, starting with the originality and specificity of the articles. What you have up there is mostly cribbed or outright copied from other people's articles without regard for the accuracy of the information. It's clearly designed to generate relevant ads and ad clickthroughs (like your grooming article, for example).

To me this is a clear violation of forum guidelines as well as a dishonest piece of self-promotion. If your articles were more original, specific, and accurate, I might buy that you're really just a breed enthusiast.

I apologize in advance if I've made a mistake here, but this whole business just does not seem on the up-and-up.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For those that are reporting his signature link I have decided to send a PM to Yung to review next week and let him decide if it is appropriate for this board. He may have more insight on what his company will or will not permit for things that are related to this forum, and as well as the board rules we have here as well.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Speaking from experience, my first Golden was maybe more like your article. My second Golden is my "Golden Challenge", we have consulted trainers, Vets, behaviorists and Veterinary behaviorists and they all have told me the same thing..."there is one like her in practically every litter" LOL. 

There are others here on this forum with their own "Golden Challenges" just like my Layla...and they are not necessarily that way from bad breeding. Just like humans, all have different personalities, temperaments and quirks!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

GoldenBarks said:


> Most golden retrievers have a very calm temper and do not snap and snarl. That being said a dog's behavior is based on how you raise it. Puppies should be socialized at a young age and introduced to other animals often.
> 
> 
> Brad


Any dog that doesn't ever make an effort to correct an wild dog would concern me. I find it perfectly normal and acceptable for a Golden to give a warning to a rambunctious puppy or older dog. Sure, you need to step in when the corrections get out of hand, but I would never ever correct an older dog for fairly correcting a puppy. These are critical lessons that the puppy needs to learn from other well-behaved dogs before he or she grows up. Normal dogs will not put up with rude behavior.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> For those that are reporting his signature link I have decided to send a PM to Yung to review next week and let him decide if it is appropriate for this board. He may have more insight on what his company will or will not permit for things that are related to this forum, and as well as the board rules we have here as well.


Respectfully Rob, the website in question is clearly "sales-oriented." Most articles have a direct clickthrough to amazon or other sales sites for related products. For example, the grooming article begins with a revenue-generating link to grooming products.

We are being used to promote a for-profit site. The site itself doesn't sell anything, but it's used to sell products and generate ad revenue for its owner.

It doesn't need to violate Yung's rules. It violates existing GRF guidelines.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, the forum is linked on the OP's website, see top links. While it will bring traffic to the forum and maybe we can educate anyone this website has misled as to the Golden Retriever conformation, demeanor, temperament, standard, etc...is it really worth it if the OP's website contains images and text that may be taken from elsewhere, possibly without permission, and not attributed to the source?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

GoldenBarks said:


> Send me the link you are talking about. I have nowhere on my site selling puppies.
> 
> My Golden Pictures are here:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/112975-english-cream-golden-lex.html
> ...


Sorry, still suspicious of you and your site. The photos, while well done, seem very staged. No casual photos of your dog, like most of us post? 

As others have pointed-out, your web site seems like a sales site. You do not receive reimbursement for click-throughs? You do not control the google ads? Does not sound credible.


----------



## momof2boys and one dog (Jan 20, 2012)

all I know is that raising our golden puppy was (in the begininning) NOT all sweetness and sunshine, lol. We researched alot before we decided on a golden retriever. I have two kids so we wanted a great family pet. WOW, WOW, WOW...while we are in love with our dog, who is now 9 months by the way, it was a complete shock how much work it was! Some puppies may be naturally calm but ours was certainly not, lol. I was one of the 100's of newbies on here posting questions like.."HELP, my puppy is biting everyone!" or "help, my puppy is stalking my 3 year old!" ....seriously, the only reason we can breathe a sigh of relief now is through lots and lots of patience and training. I appreciate the websites and books about how wonderful they are (because they ARE wonderful!) but they should put the hard aspects of raising a puppy in there as well (because, well, it IS hard)! Just my two cents, lol


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I just did some searching on the owner of the *************** domain name. Someone with the same name and similar contact information (though in some listings he lives in KY, and in others, it's TX) also owns many other domains, including one called liftingheavy.com which uses the same google ad/monetizing setup as ***************. The same vague articles, the same clickthrough counters, the same style ads. That one was registered in 10/2010 in KY and has an estimated daily revenue of $2.72.

I have no idea if that's it or if there are lots of similar sites being operated by this person. There's only a limited amount of information you can get without paying and a limited amount of time I'm willing to spend researching this.

I have no problem with people operating websites in their spare time for ad revenue. I do have a problem when somebody is pretending to just spread helpful information but is instead writing vague, un-vetted, plagiarized, frequently incorrect articles in order to raise search rankings and ad revenue. And I have a BIG problem when the person lies to the GRF community as part of the process.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> The site itself doesn't sell anything, but it's used to sell products and generate ad revenue for its owner.
> 
> It doesn't need to violate Yung's rules. It violates existing GRF guidelines.


The GRF rule of "Sales oriented" only covered web site selling anything and not what ad revenue they may display on their site. All the Facebook links posted on this board also have ads in them so should we not allow those too? This is why I have asked Yung to review this as it goes beyond what our rules cover and I do not want to over step my bounds. Also some boards do not permit related links of information or other forums to be posted on their own. This is another thing I want to see if Yung company also follows.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> I just did some searching on the owner of the *************** domain name. Someone with the same name and similar contact information (though in some listings he lives in KY, and in others, it's TX) also owns many other domains, including one called liftingheavy.com which uses the same google ad/monetizing setup as ***************. The same vague articles, the same clickthrough counters, the same style ads. That one was registered in 10/2010 in KY and has an estimated daily revenue of $2.72.
> 
> I have no idea if that's it or if there are lots of similar sites being operated by this person. There's only a limited amount of information you can get without paying and a limited amount of time I'm willing to spend researching this.
> 
> I have no problem with people operating websites in their spare time for ad revenue. I do have a problem when somebody is pretending to just spread helpful information but is instead writing vague, un-vetted, plagiarized, frequently incorrect articles in order to raise search rankings and ad revenue. And I have a BIG problem when the person lies to the GRF community as part of the process.


I LOVE you!!! just sayin


----------



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Sorry, still suspicious of you and your site. The photos, while well done, seem very staged. No casual photos of your dog, like most of us post?
> 
> As others have pointed-out, your web site seems like a sales site. You do not receive reimbursement for click-throughs? You do not control the google ads? Does not sound credible.


My wife is an amateur photographer so I post good photos.

If someone clicks an ad I do make a few cents, and I would make a few cents if someone purchased a product from amazon. The ads are there because they ad value to people searching for products or services, the money made is almost nothing.


----------



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

Shalva said:


> I LOVE you!!! just sayin


I recently moved from KY to TX. I do own another site for my interest in strength training. As you mentioned the ad revenues are insignificant and would be lucky to cover the cost. 

As for the articles, sometimes I write them, sometimes I hire someone to write them but they are all original and I believe well written informational articles.

Can't please everyone but my intentions are in the right place.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

GoldenBarks said:


> I recently moved from KY to TX. I do own another site for my interest in strength training. As you mentioned the ad revenues are insignificant and would be lucky to cover the cost.
> 
> As for the articles, sometimes I write them, sometimes I hire someone to write them but they are all original and I believe well written informational articles.
> 
> Can't please everyone but my intentions are in the right place.


Just your articles linked on "English Cream Goldens" infuriates me... I am a reputable breeder of that style of golden and what you write is a total crock.... 

Your heart may be in the right place... I don't know... but your website is a farce, misleading and arguably damaging to the breed... and to those of us in the know... the proof is in the pudding... you clearly don't know what you are talking about and you have no credibility.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

GoldenBarks said:


> *On the website puppy links:* There are some Google ads on my site. I cannot control these as they are served by Google. I do not recommend anywhere to buy puppies on my site and only have a link to the Golden Retriever Club
> 
> *On the site content and Images:* I present golden retrievers in a positive light because most people that visit my site are looking for information on the breed and if you have already decided to purchase a puppy then I believe a golden is the way to go. I also have articles about training, socializing, feeding, and exercising your pet which is the key to any well rounded dog regardless of breed.
> 
> ...


We all have Golden Retrievers because we love the breed. It's great to celebrate our favorite breed. Granted, a Golden is not for everyone. They are a challenge to raise. I have my challenges with Mercy, but she is still a delight to own. Like most Golden Retreiver guides, there should be a balanced descripton of what owning a Golden Retriever entails on your site. There also needs to be great emphasis on researching breeders and purchasing only from responsble breeders whose purpose of breeding is to improve the breed and making sure that they perform heart, eye, hip and elbow clearances as well as show and/or compete in obedience. I like how your site now links to the GRCA. Thank you for heeding other's advice. Although I have yet to experience that, the rewards of properly training a Golden pay off. 

You know, it's so funny. The mailman knocked on the door as I was typing the above and delivered two packages, one of which contained the Goldens Forever, A Heartwarming Celebration of the Golden Retiever book by Todd R. Berger that I ordered used from Amazon. That was no accident! Thank you Lord for reminding us all on here what an awesome breed of dog we all own!:yipee:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> There a ton of hit counting clickthrough links too. I find it very hard to believe that you're not trying to make some money here. Maybe it's currently operating at a loss (and it probably is, as its ad revenues are estimated at about $1.24/day), but you're clearly promoting all kinds of irresponsible and/or plagiarized information (like your info on "Cream" Goldens as well as your info on breeding dogs) in order to increase your search rankings and your ad value.
> 
> The next step is to cross promote the site on social networks like Facebook, forums, and Twitter in order to increase traffic and clickthroughs.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. :scratchch I really thought he was just a breed enthusiast, but I could be wrong. If the OP is only in it for the money, that would be a shame. I agree about English Creme breeders using false claims to promote their English Cremes as being more valuable than other goldens. I personally do not care for English Cremes, especially since their shade falls outside of the GRCA standard. Well bred Goldens who are sometimes bred to have a whiter shade are only permissable in Canada.


----------



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the last post I'm going to make on the subject. I put up the website because I love the breed and wanted to share all the positives of them since I got my golden. All the articles on the website are well researched and contain helpful information. If you don't like the writing style or disagree with the message that is your right as an American.

As for my participation on this forum, my intent is to connect with others that love the breed and engage in intelligent discussion. Until today I was receiving that and I'm not sure why all of a sudden my website, integrity, and intentions are in question. 

If you don't like what I have to say then present your point of view with the same level of research and thought that I have and we will talk. If we don't see eye to eye then we can agree to disagree.

As for the comments on me presenting them in a positive light, praising their temperament, and encouraging them as a family pet I don't think I'm off base or doing anything wrong. Matter of fact Animal Planet basically give the same recommendation I do. Dogs 101: Golden Retriever : Video : Animal Planet

Brad


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

MercyMom said:


> I personally do not care for English Cremes, especially since thier shade falls outside of the GRCA standard....


I'm sorry, but did someone ask for your opinion...



MercyMom said:


> Well bred Goldens who are sometimes bred to have a whiter shade are only permissable in Canada.


Well then, I guess I better buy Chance a ticket outta here, huh?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

GoldenBarks said:


> . Matter of fact Animal Planet basically give the same recommendation I do. Dogs 101: Golden Retriever : Video : Animal Planet
> 
> Brad



And Animal planet is such an authoritative source... oyyyy 

you really honestly don't get it do you?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

kwhit said:


> I'm sorry, but did someone ask for your opinion...


I'm sorry, but why say this? She was just stating a preference. If you found that rude or out of line, that is your right, but perhaps send a PM or write something different, I just find that unnecessary and just as insulting as someone saying they don't like your dogs color.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

vcm5 said:


> If you found that rude or out of line, that is your right, but perhaps send a PM...


I called someone out publicly, just as you called me out. You could have also taken your own advise and sent a PM to me. But...you chose to handle it in the same way I did...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GoldenBarks said:


> As for the articles, sometimes I write them, sometimes I hire someone to write them but they are all original and I believe well written informational articles.


Well, that's just a straight up lie, as anybody who can copy and paste sentences and phrases into Google will quickly discover. The English article, for example, is absolutely ripped off of a very old promo article that floats around "Cream" breeders' websites. There is no way that you or your writing staff is the author.

You're _hiring_ people to write this stuff? That seems strange too, if your purpose is simply to share your love of the breed. How much do you pay per article?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Let me put my money where my mouth is eh?

Here's Recherche GR's (their lies and profiteering have been discussed amply on the forum already) health claims about English Goldens, which that breeder has copy-pasted from another "cream" breeder's website. This is what theirs says: "Cancer was the cause of death for 61.8% of American Goldens according to a 1998 health study conducted by the Golden Retriever Club of America, making it the breed's biggest killer...The incidence of cancer among English bloodlines is significantly lower than in the American lines. In fact the British Kennel Club (KC) did a very extensive study recently and found that cancer only caused the death of 38.8% of English Goldens...The median age of an English Golden is 12 years and 3 months according to the study, but the median age of an American Golden is only 10 years and 8 months. This means that on average an English Golden will live 1 year and 7 months longer than an American Golden and English Goldens get cancer almost 1/2 has often as American Goldens."

Here's your article. Here's what you wrote: "Findings from a study done by the British Kennel Club (KC) show the following health differences:
Cancer caused the death of 38.8% of English Goldens, while in the USA the corresponding figure is over 60%
Life span is also higher in English Goldens. They live slightly longer than their American counterparts. The average age life span of English Goldens is a little over 12 years."

You just took the numbers and the claims and rewrote them without citing. That's the definition of plagiarism. In fact, your version of the article makes no sense because you take the one number from the KC health survey and then just produce a number out of thin air for American Goldens because you didn't copy the part of the original article that says it comes from an AKC survey.

Your section about the differences between English and American Goldens is equally plagiarized and equally inaccurate on the facts.

Here's what Brighton Goldens has to say about the differences:
"Another very characteristic difference is foreface and muzzle. AKC standard wants it to be straight but say nearly the length of the skull. This resulted in smaller muzzle and more conical shape. Despite its more laconic form KC standard is more precise. It wants the length of foreface to be approximately length stop to occiput. English Goldens have definitely bigger and wider muzzle what influence stronger jaws."

Here's what you have to say:
"English Goldens have a square facial structure and broad skull while the American Goldens have a long facial structure that is almost conical in shape."

Brighton says: "English Goldens have more level top line with legs more straight, American Golden Retrievers usually have slightly sloping top line with legs standing more out."

You say: "English Goldens have a visibly level top line, with the legs appearing straighter. The American Goldens tend to have a rather sloping top line with the legs not so straight. In fact the legs seem to be standing out."

The bulk of that section is similarly plagiarized. I'm quoting Brighton's site because it was easy to find, but similar copied or rewritten versions of the same silly, inaccurate claims can be found all over the profiteer "cream" breeder world.

Many of your other articles are simply cribbed from what people on _this very forum_ have written. 

You have no real expertise or experience to add value to these articles, and you don't make up for that by reading and citing sources. You're just pulling together something plausible enough to sell ads. Just because you're not selling a lot of ads currently is no reason for us to trust you or help you promote your site. And besides, if you're really making $1.72/day off your Golden site, that's $50/month, which is probably more than your hosting costs, given your traffic (unless you're overpaying for hosting).

Don't play games with me; I catch plagiarists for a living.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Furthermore, you joined this forum just after you got your ad-revenue website up and running with its bogus articles. You know that the more places on the net a site is linked from, the better it will do in Google search rankings, so you linked your site from here. Every post you make links back to your site because of your signature, so a search algorithm will bump your site slightly higher because of the number of links. 

If you cared about the breed and sharing your enthusiasm, you'd develop your own expertise, through experience or research, and make a contribution, rather than scouring the web for information to repost by rewriting it just enough to make it hard to see the plagiarism.


----------



## momof2boys and one dog (Jan 20, 2012)

I think Im done with this forum... Seems to an "outsider" that alot of folks on here do much of nothing except try to "catch" people. Ive read FAR too many posts where people make first time members feel stupid and foolish. Ive read FAR too many posts where people on here are "suspicious" because the asker is a first time poster. I mean, for goodness sakes, this man posted an article that Ive read to a great extent the EXACT same things on tons of other websites, books, ect. So what if he has a website with ads, REPORT it if you think he is in the wrong..You dont know him as a person, STOP making it out like he is an evil person, its WRONG. Im so tired of these posts. Im out.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

momof2boys and one dog said:


> I think Im done with this forum... Seems to an "outsider" that alot of folks on here do much of nothing except try to "catch" people. Ive read FAR too many posts where people make first time members feel stupid and foolish. Ive read FAR too many posts where people on here are "suspicious" because the asker is a first time poster. I mean, for goodness sakes, this man posted an article that Ive read to a great extent the EXACT same things on tons of other websites, books, ect. So what if he has a website with ads, REPORT it if you think he is in the wrong..You dont know him as a person, STOP making it out like he is an evil person, its WRONG. Im so tired of these posts. Im out.


And, as somebody who's been here for awhile, I'm just as tired of people coming to this forum to make money for themselves or to make up wild stories for attention. I like this community, and I really hate seeing people take advantage of others' good will.

I never claimed he was evil, simply that what he says and the verifiable reality do not match up.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure why you're mad at me for catching him plagiarizing rather than being mad at him for lying to the GRF community.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

goldengirls550 said:


> Any dog that doesn't ever make an effort to correct an wild dog would concern me. I find it perfectly normal and acceptable for a Golden to give a warning to a rambunctious puppy or older dog. Sure, you need to step in when the corrections get out of hand, but I would never ever correct an older dog for fairly correcting a puppy. These are critical lessons that the puppy needs to learn from other well-behaved dogs before he or she grows up. Normal dogs will not put up with rude behavior.


Mercy snapped at a rambunctious 5 month old Goldendoodle when she was only 7 weeks old. The Goldendoodle named Sampson was jumping on her and playing too rough. I don't care much for Goldendoodles. :yuck:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

momof2boys and one dog said:


> all I know is that raising our golden puppy was (in the begininning) NOT all sweetness and sunshine, lol. We researched alot before we decided on a golden retriever. I have two kids so we wanted a great family pet. WOW, WOW, WOW...while we are in love with our dog, who is now 9 months by the way, it was a complete shock how much work it was! Some puppies may be naturally calm but ours was certainly not, lol. I was one of the 100's of newbies on here posting questions like.."HELP, my puppy is biting everyone!" or "help, my puppy is stalking my 3 year old!" ....seriously, the only reason we can breathe a sigh of relief now is through lots and lots of patience and training. I appreciate the websites and books about how wonderful they are (because they ARE wonderful!) but they should put the hard aspects of raising a puppy in there as well (because, well, it IS hard)! Just my two cents, lol


Right on! Mercy has a gold medal for being a landshark. She is now refusing to down on command unless I use people food. She will then bounce right back up again after that and not stay. This is after she was downing and staying like a pro. I am working with her as hard as I can. She is taking her AKC S.T.A.R. puppy test next Thursday. I pray she passes.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> I just did some searching on the owner of the *************** domain name. Someone with the same name and similar contact information (though in some listings he lives in KY, and in others, it's TX) also owns many other domains, including one called liftingheavy.com which uses the same google ad/monetizing setup as ***************. The same vague articles, the same clickthrough counters, the same style ads. That one was registered in 10/2010 in KY and has an estimated daily revenue of $2.72.
> 
> I have no idea if that's it or if there are lots of similar sites being operated by this person. There's only a limited amount of information you can get without paying and a limited amount of time I'm willing to spend researching this.
> 
> I have no problem with people operating websites in their spare time for ad revenue. I do have a problem when somebody is pretending to just spread helpful information but is instead writing vague, un-vetted, plagiarized, frequently incorrect articles in order to raise search rankings and ad revenue. And I have a BIG problem when the person lies to the GRF community as part of the process.


I am sorry for thinking this guy was just an enthusiast.:doh:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

GoldenBarks said:


> This is the last post I'm going to make on the subject. I put up the website because I love the breed and wanted to share all the positives of them since I got my golden. All the articles on the website are well researched and contain helpful information. If you don't like the writing style or disagree with the message that is your right as an American.
> 
> As for my participation on this forum, my intent is to connect with others that love the breed and engage in intelligent discussion. Until today I was receiving that and I'm not sure why all of a sudden my website, integrity, and intentions are in question.
> 
> ...


I would like to believe you and I hope you are who you say you are. I consider myself a Golden enthusiast and fanatic!:eyecrazy: Some of the other posters raised some good points and concerns. I don't wish to be critical of you at all. If your motives are in the right place, then I congratulate you.:appl:


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

At this point I have to say if I read your article and took it as being written by some authority...and then ended up with a Golden like my Layla (whom I love dearly, quirks and all) I would be pretty miffed with you and really miffed with myself for buying it.

I think it is great that you have such a love for the breed and want to share your love and enthusiasm, but you may want to tone it down and be a bit more honest with your readers.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

kwhit said:


> I'm sorry, but did someone ask for your opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, I guess I better buy Chance a ticket outta here, huh?


I was simply just explaining that there are questionable breeders who advertise English Cremes and charge extra for them. That is not right. There is no special Golden. A white or cream Golden is the same Golden Retriever as the darker shades are. When I say not permssible, I mean the shade of white is not an accepted shade in the show ring in the United States. There is a thread on the forum about them. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...actly-english-golden-retriever-bev-brown.html I embrace the truth of this posted article. I love all goldens. If I saw a white golden at a park, I would happily pet it. I just would not want to own an English Creme. That is not my preference. Okay, so my opinion was off base. Another social Faux Pas. :doh: I am in no way condemning people who own English Cremes. I could be wrong, but I thought the shade of white was not an acceptable shade in the American Show ring.  Check out this site: Golden Retriever Color Spectrum


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

MercyMom said:


> A white or cream Golden is the same Golden Retriever as the darker shades are.


Really?!? 



MercyMom said:


> There is a thread on the forum about them.


There are actually several threads about "them".



MercyMom said:


> I am in no way condemning people who own English Cremes.


I never said you did and btw, I don't own an English Cream, I own a Golden Retriever. 



MercyMom said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought the shade of white was not an acceptable shade in the American Show ring.


There are no "white" Goldens. You would be amazed if you took those Goldens that you keep describing as white and stood them next to a truly white colored dog, let's say a Samoyed, the difference would be very noticeable. They may be extremely light, but they're not white.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> The GRF rule of "Sales oriented" only covered web site selling anything and not what ad revenue they may display on their site. All the Facebook links posted on this board also have ads in them so should we not allow those too? This is why I have asked Yung to review this as it goes beyond what our rules cover and I do not want to over step my bounds. Also some boards do not permit related links of information or other forums to be posted on their own. This is another thing I want to see if Yung company also follows.


Fair enough. I guess I just felt like promoting a site for personal profit was essentially the same as selling, whereas ads that happen to be on a site weren't quite the same because the poster wouldn't be profiting.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just for all to know, and to end any disputes, Admin (Yung) has decided to remove the signature. Any information needed on Golden Retrievers can be found here on GRF, that was submitted by all our members. I am also closing this post so as not to start up any more issues with this.


----------

